# WWAN card in ThinkPad X220



## balanga (May 26, 2019)

Without taking apart my ThinkPad X220 is there any way I can tell whether it contains a WWAN card?

And if it doesn't, can I insert one?


----------



## Phishfry (May 26, 2019)

balanga said:


> And if it doesn't, can I insert one?


You can but the laptop would need to be pre-wired for cellular antenna in the lid.


balanga said:


> Is there any way I can tell whether it contains a WWAN card?


I would look in the battery compartment for a SIM slot. To use a cellular radio you also need a SIM slot.
The SIM slot is an easy indicator of an cellular-capable laptop.

https://www.notebookcheck.net/fileadmin/_processed_/csm_IMG_7045_Kopie_1dafe20fba.jpg


----------



## balanga (May 26, 2019)

Phishfry said:


> I would look in the battery compartment for a SIM slot. To use a cellular radio you also need a SIM slot.
> The SIM slot is an easy indicator of an cellular-capable laptop.


_View: https://www.reddit.com/r/thinkpad/comments/9966ot/do_all_x220_models_come_with_a_sim_card_slot/_


----------



## balanga (May 31, 2019)

Just noticed:-

`lsusb`:-

```
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.5: ID 04f2:b217 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd Lenovo Integrated Camera (0.3MP)
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.4: ID 0a5c:217f Broadcom Corp. BCM2045B (BDC-2.1)
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.3: ID 1199:9013 Sierra Wireless, Inc. Sierra Wireless Gobi 3000 Modem device (MC8355)
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.2: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.2: ID 8087:0024 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen1.1: ID 0000:0000 
Bus /dev/usb Device /dev/ugen0.1: ID 0000:0000
```

*Sierra Wireless, Inc. Sierra Wireless Gobi 3000 Modem device (MC8355)*

Now, how do I use it?


----------



## Phishfry (May 31, 2019)

I think this device is not supported. There is a way to add it. Enter PID in u3g.c and usbdevs
Add this at line 4107 of /usr/src/sys/dev/usb/usbdevs

```
product SIERRA MC8355        0x9013  MC8355
```

/usr/src/sys/dev/usb/serial/u3g.c Add at line 531

```
U3G_DEV(SIERRA, MC8355, 0),
```

Recompile kernel and see what you get.
The line numbers are based on FreeBSD 11.2-RELEASE source.


----------



## Phishfry (May 31, 2019)

balanga said:


> Now, how do I use it?


PPP
So assuming you know nothing here is what I would do.
First check /dev/cuaU* entries with `cu`. See if anything answers. With no ProductID I doubt it.
So compile your custom kernel with support and then check /dev/cuaU* again.
Usually Sierra sticks their command port around /dev/cuaU0.2 or greater. On the MC7355 it was on cuaU0.3.
This module is similar to the MC7355 except it is 3G.
When you reach a usable serial console on the modem you will be typing AT commands just to verify all working. ATI for instance.

So once you get to the point where it is communicating with the USB/Serial subsystem you can start on making a PPP connection.
net/mpd5 is worth learning as it manages PPP connections.


----------

